# Side boob



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone notice a little side boob action on the right of this forum......Ive seen folks sent to camp for less than that...lol


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Your seeing chit... put those meds down ...


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Now I cant even find it.....figures


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

there she is


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I did see that yesterday...ohh laa laa..ill buy what shes selling..


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I find it very hard to concentrate on fishing or hunting with that gal giving me that look.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, I thought that was a recoil pad.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

I bet more people start paying attention to the ads to the right now!!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Stretch said:


> I bet more people start paying attention to the ads to the right now!!!!


It's Chevy Truck Month. hehe


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Stretch said:


> I bet more people start paying attention to the ads to the right now!!!!


I KNOW I HAVE................:biggrin:!


----------



## JARRODJLC (May 4, 2011)

Going shopping


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Wow, I thought that was a recoil pad.


CAn I mount one on my AR


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks like she's dead, the color in her face is horrible lol...you can mount her troutslayer. 

TH


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Looks like she's dead, the color in her face is horrible lol...you can mount her troutslayer.
> 
> TH


Are you smoking crack????  I think she is gorgeous! Her face looks better then her side boob. :rotfl:


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

I might have to ditch adblock plus if they start making more ads like that.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> Are you smoking crack????  I think she is gorgeous! ............


Agreed sir ... ! I'd do things to her (and she'd let me) that are illegal in Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, W. Virginia ... 6 other states, and 2 Canadian Provinces ...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Agreed sir ... ! I'd do things to her (and she'd let me) that are illegal in Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, W. Virginia ... 6 other states, and 2 Canadian Provinces ...


I really did LOL!!!!! You're too much. :rotfl:


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I can save 15% on weekend rates?


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

I definitely noticed! But thanks for helping me notice again.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Be carefull what you say here.
You could be censored about saying good things about a sponsor.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Daddy Like..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Looks like she's dead, the color in her face is horrible lol...you can mount her troutslayer.
> 
> TH


if that's a zombie, I hope she comes and eats me soon.. and I going to destroy hornady's zombie killer ammo facility


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

she is on my forum advertisement, nice, thanks Mont!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i just click on this thread so the ad shows back up. :cheers:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ugh, looks like she escaped from a funeral home. 

Maybe I need a new monitor 

TH


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Ugh, looks like she just got done making the bed at Spec-Rig.006's house again, and cooking him a fabulous braised short rib dinner with fresh collards and hashbrowns.
> 
> Maybe I need to head down south and hide in his bushes outside a window for awhile  ... !!!
> 
> TH


Fixed if for ya ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Ugh, looks like she escaped from a funeral home.
> 
> Maybe I need a new monitor
> 
> TH


she likes long strolls on the beach, hanging out under piers, and loves to fish, or boat ride.. i think..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL @ Spec-Rig...

Okay you got me J. That chick is hot.

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I know you wouldn't kick her out of bed.. LOL


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> I know you wouldn't kick her out of bed.. LOL


Only if she wanted to play on the floor.

Jus sayin


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Where did my future x wife go?.................

Never mind......she went to the fishing board...............and BAM she is back here again--dat girl gets around!!

my X was a red head........yes a real fire cracker!:biggrin:


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Agreed sir ... ! I'd do things to her (and she'd let me) that are illegal in Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, W. Virginia ... 6 other states, and 2 Canadian Provinces ...


Now now, you are misinformed. In arkansas she doesn't have to be your sister. Just say she is a cousin.


----------

